# EZdrummer Help! anyone got the pop/rock soundstats file??



## ddaazz85 (May 15, 2010)

Can anyone help me out?

I accidentally deleted the Soundstats file for Ezdrummer so now it cant load any sounds. (file is not in the recycle bin)

I'd reinstall it but i also lost my CD and have given up looking for it.

can someone please send me the origional soundstats file for the pop/rock kit???

file is located in the sounds folder and should be less than half a Mb

my email is [email protected]


----------



## btnation (May 18, 2010)

Un-install ezdrummer then reinstall from the internet? Its the big red boxes in your ezdrummer page at toontrack.com


----------



## matt397 (May 20, 2010)

sent you a PM, I thkn I can halp


----------



## Rev2010 (May 20, 2010)

Uh, yeah if you really own a copy you can just login on their site and redownload it. I just bought a copy two days ago and know this. If you didn't buy a copy, well then redownload it again from your torrent site.  

It's not hard to reload it, but instead you signed up here and post this as your first post which screams pirate lameness. Wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets locked.


Rev.


----------

